# Stocking the 40 gl ......



## blossom112

We have been debating for some time now and we think it is finally time to start getting fish for the FW tank 
Now that we have all equipment (except lights)
and used media ran from ameekplec (thanks)
We have the 2026 running and are excited to get fish now .
Any thaughts would be gratefull ,we are going peacefull fish .
we planned for neons i found an add to get them (hope we get them )
they also have a pearl gourami , b4 i commit to these fish i need to gather information on them and then find proper tank mates for them .
Thanks all ,you have been great help to us


----------



## Trigga

some rasbora's and other tetra's would do pretty good in that kind of tank. Maybe some angels too as long as the neons aren't small enough to fit in their mouth.


----------



## Shattered

Neon's and tetras like to be in groups of 6+, that way you can see there natural schooling behaviour. 

I always loved platies, they are hardy and fun to watch.


----------



## blossom112

He said there are 15 to 20 tetra neons .
1 pearl gourami .
adding platies would be ok ?

What temp do i need that is optimal for the neons ?
I am gonna set up the heater tonight .
I have no idea on temp for FW lol

We have no light so i took the light from my planted last night and my daughter loved it , thursday we will go and get a t5 -30 inch.
And im going to surprise my daughter with some bubble toys too.
And then organize my plants between tanks .
Will be a busy week getting ready for these new fishies as he said we could have(buy) them ..........yehhhh... im hoping to have them thurs or friday .
Finally!!!! then ill have to post for some platies


----------



## ameekplec.

You'll want the water about 77 for the tetras. I have mine at 81F because I keep plecs in the same tank, and they seem to be perfectly fine with it.

As for the platies and tetras, they will all get along fine


----------



## blossom112

Thanks so i plan on getting plecs ...... keep the temp a little higher then shouldnt harm the neons ?
and of course the fish im going to buy from you lol hahahaha


----------



## ameekplec.

Nope, the high temps might speed up their metabolisms a bit more as they need to fed more and they get bigger faster, but on the flip side it can shorten their lives a bit, but I don't think it makes a big deal, they are all happy and active in my tanks.


----------



## blossom112

Shouldnt be a problem as we will have 4 FW tanks anyway ...... i shall figure something out 
For now this is my list to split up between tanks 

15 to 20 tetra neons 
1 pearl gourami 
5 cories
2 white cloud minnows
1 orange platy
4 black phantom tetras
2 orange danios
2 bushy nosed pleco's
5 kerri tetra's

That sounds perfect for julie's tank , is that too much ? you saw her tank right ?
I may put the pleco's in the planted (may) that way tem shouldnt be an issure right ?

I am taking the cray fish for one of the other tanks (havent decided yet which one ) but they will be the only ones in it lol
They seem so neat that i just have to 

this week gonna be hectic for me running getting stuff so julie dont see till its ready


----------



## Cory_Dad

I think I missed the thread about the number and sizes of the tanks but I think you're doing a dis-service to the platy, danio and minnows. These are all happier in larger shoals an I also find that the danios tend not to pick on the other fish if they are in a larger shoal; they control each other so to speak.

My 2 cents, anyway.


----------



## blossom112

Not me doing them a diss service i have gotten them yet !!
But im sure then i can arrange things so everyone will be happy in the future.


----------



## KevD

I tend to agree with those stating that you should have more than 1 of each species. White cloud minnows come from much cooler water so I'd probably remove them from the list. I'd also suggest at least 3 pearl or dwarf gouramies and at least that many platys too. if not more. Most fish are happiest when they have members of the same species to interact with and they may eventually breed. FWIW.


----------



## Cory_Dad

blossom112 said:


> Not me doing them a diss service i have gotten them yet !!
> But im sure then i can arrange things so everyone will be happy in the future.


No offense was intended and I now know where you are getting them from and why that specific mix. I'm also encouraged by all the questions you're asking.

Good luck and cheers.


----------



## blossom112

OK now i have a starting place for the new fish we will be getting .
Having so many tanks is a bonus .
So for the minnows what temp range am i looking at ?
and how many is good number once i organize the tanks .
3 pearl and 3 platy's ,total right ?

My next question is can i get all the same sex ,without fighting .
I would prefer no mating as with my list and seperating the different temps ,i think i can mannage the extra fish that you mentioned ,but no mating lol

I have set up 2 tanks last night and going to set a 3rd for QT tank .
I know for the SW it is 6 to 8 weeks QT same for the FW .
I have given myself at least till friday to gather as much info to make sure we provide as good a home for the fish as we do our dogs and parrot.

So i will make a plan to add those extra fish you mentioned .
We have 40gl ,20 gl x2,12 gl ,5glx2.
One 20 gl will be a bit warmer for the pleco's and i will adjust one 5gl for the minnows.
Awesome thanks and i think this list is it for all tanks ,now to shop for a few stands lol


----------



## blossom112

With FW QT should i look into treating the water ?
With the SW i wouldnt treat unless the fish shows signs of disease.
Thanks 
And if so what would be best with plants in tank ? 
thanks


----------



## ameekplec.

Yes, with FW you only treat if you see a problem, or foresee one. Usually when I get wild caught fish, I treat with a round of Prazipro to get rid of internal parasites, but that's about it.

In terms of furnishing the qt tank, I'd leave plants out, unless you're just putting in cuttings that you don't care if you lose, as if they need to be treated with meds, many meds can kill plants.


----------



## blossom112

After some thaught from cory and kev (thank you)
I have decided to revise the numbers 
adding 
2 to 3 pearl Gourami
2 to 3 orange danios
2 to 3 orange platy

IS that better ?
am i missing something ?

Thanks D


----------



## Cory_Dad

blossom112 said:


> After some thaught from cory and kev (thank you)
> I have decided to revise the numbers
> adding
> 2 to 3 pearl Gourami
> 2 to 3 orange danios
> 2 to 3 orange platy
> 
> IS that better ?
> am i missing something ?
> 
> Thanks D


I'd go:

4 danios
3 platys (1 male / 2 female) or 2 platys (2 female)
2 -3 gouramis

What size tank are we talking about anyway?


----------



## ameekplec.

40g, so there's a bit more room in there.


----------



## Cory_Dad

ameekplec. said:


> 40g, so there's a bit more room in there.


Well then:

6 danios (they will keep each other out of trouble and make for a lively tank)
3 platys (2 female & 1 male, they'll create their own dynasty)
3 gouramis
5 Corydoras (for bottom of tank action)

Do it! Do it now!


----------



## blossom112

Sounds good ..........we need to add in 15 to 20 neons tho ?
Would that be ok ?

I have revised my post in wanted lol
Thanks a bunch !!!!!
Everything else goes in the 20 and 5 gl lol


----------



## Cory_Dad

blossom112 said:


> Sounds good ..........we need to add in 15 to 20 neons tho ?
> Would that be ok ?
> 
> I have revised my post in wanted lol
> Thanks a bunch !!!!!
> Everything else goes in the 20 and 5 gl lol


Keep the tank clean with weekly water changes then 15 neons is fine.

I like you, you listen....


----------



## blossom112

I have to listen I am learning FW and dont want to make any mistakes ,as the 40 gl is in my daughters room and if i make a mistake and a fish "D"
She will cry 4ever lol and i hate her crying lol
Weekly W/C on all tanks ......SW first  thats my baby 
Hubby and i contiplated a long time about a fish tank in her room (50ft tap adaptable python lol).
We both thank you for your input and letting us know how to make everyone happy!
Now to sneak the grasshoppers and crickets out while shes sleeping ,the chirping is driving me batty lol


----------



## Cory_Dad

blossom112 said:


> I have to listen I am learning FW and dont want to make any mistakes ,as the 40 gl is in my daughters room and if i make a mistake and a fish "D"
> She will cry 4ever lol and i hate her crying lol


There's no guarantee that doing EVERYTHING you've been told to do will protect you from fish dying. But it will stack the odds in your favour.

And remember, it's not about the fish; it's about the environment. Keep the water environment healthy and stable then you're 80% there (I just made up that number).

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## ameekplec.

Slowly feed them one at a time to the gouramis. If they're big enough, they'll eat them up


----------



## Cory_Dad

ameekplec. said:


> Slowly feed them one at a time to the gouramis. If they're big enough, they'll eat them up


Oh, you are so cruel. 

If there's enough java moss in the tank they'll have a good chance. I haven't kept gouramis for a lonnnggg time but from what I remember, if the tank's big enough and there are a lot of hidi holes, the smaller fish have an excellent chance. Gourmis aren't known for their speed. (I could be wrong).

Now, if you're referring to the neons, then I'd either get larger ones (older) or let them grow before introducing the gouramis.

You could also sew the gouramis' mouths shut...j/k


----------



## ameekplec.

Oh, the gouramis will be fine with the neons...I was referring to the lovely crickets 

But yes, like cory_dad says, water cleanliness is key, just like in any aquarium FW or SW. Keep it clean, and everything will be ok


----------



## Cory_Dad

ameekplec. said:


> Oh, the gouramis will be fine with the neons...I was referring to the lovely crickets


Doh! Sorry, it's been a very long and hard day and my mind is only firing on 1 cylinder.

Buy an oscar, they love crickets and gold fish and small rodents (babies are safe, I think).


----------



## blossom112

lol i caught that .........


----------



## Shattered

I find that the danios are a very "busy" fish, always on the go. The best comparison I have heard was here at GTAa, they are the dogs of the aquariums. 

In my son's tank, I am thinking of replacing the danios with a few mollies, as they are brighter and larger. Mind you he is only three at the moment.


----------



## blossom112

After all this figuring out ................
Hubby decides to WRITE UP A BUDGET    .
After 11 years i now have a budget.........
So he made a "pet" budget so i will have to now add fish slowly LMAO 1 at a time ,or get a job ROLMAO....

MAYBE I SHOULD WRITE UP DAYCARE FEE'S............


----------



## Cory_Dad

Shattered said:


> I find that the danios are a very "busy" fish, always on the go. The best comparison I have heard was here at GTAa, they are the dogs of the aquariums.
> 
> In my son's tank, I am thinking of replacing the danios with a few mollies, as they are brighter and larger. Mind you he is only three at the moment.


Awe, don't do that. Danios are really cool in the upper and middle strata. Mollies are nice too but there ain't much action with those dudes, they're like platys on valium.


----------



## Cory_Dad

blossom112 said:


> After all this figuring out ................
> Hubby decides to WRITE UP A BUDGET    .
> After 11 years i now have a budget.........
> So he made a "pet" budget so i will have to now add fish slowly LMAO 1 at a time ,or get a job ROLMAO....
> 
> MAYBE I SHOULD WRITE UP DAYCARE FEE'S............


Well, you could divorce him, take all his money then buy what you want... (did I just say that?!)

You don't have to buy expensive fish. For example, if you want danios go to Pet Smart, they usually have zebra danios for .77 each! Great deal. If you shop around you'd be surprised what you can get.

Good luck.


----------



## blossom112

He is right tho ......we are going for a very big morgage so i understand (of course its my house he is buying lol)
So now i get jars with spare change for shopping .


> Well, you could divorce him, take all his money then buy what you want... (did I just say that?!)


Well i would maybe get half and the kid .........I want it all and let him take care of the kid after work and on weekends lol
after 6 i dont do kids 

Ill just skimp off food money lol shhhhh


----------



## KevD

Write down all the things he spends his money on for various hobbies, etc. as well as your cost for taking care of the house while he works. I bet it all evens out and you'll get an increase in your allowance


----------



## Cory_Dad

blossom112 said:


> He is right tho ......we are going for a very big morgage so i understand (of course its my house he is buying lol)
> So now i get jars with spare change for shopping .
> 
> Well i would maybe get half and the kid .........I want it all and let him take care of the kid after work and on weekends lol
> after 6 i dont do kids
> 
> Ill just skimp off food money lol shhhhh


Aha! We have an angle. Just tell him you're raising fish for food! Good protein, excellent source of Omega 3 acids. Ya, that's the ticket.


----------



## ameekplec.

lol. Ah, money. 

Well, now you're bound to encounter less problems cause you're forced to go slow. Oh well, your new fish are waiting for you


----------



## blossom112

> Aha! We have an angle. Just tell him you're raising fish for food! Good protein, excellent source of Omega 3 acids. Ya, that's the ticket.


Tooo funny..........

He is right .........and i want a nice house ! lol


----------



## Shattered

You have 6 kids?!? You're hubby should be paying you to take care of them.. .in fact he should hire two man-servants to help you around the house.

If it will help with the budget, I have some platies and maybe some danio fry (waiting for them to grow). I would be glad to let them go to a good home, and hopefully trade for a heater for my 30 gal.


----------



## blossom112

Awesome ... and i think i have a heater kicking around i just used a few months lol
I shall wait then , hopefully the 2 i get can wait lol

OMG 6 kids    
Dont scare me .............i have 4 adult kids first marriage they dont live here lol they fight too much ........
Give them fry some grow juice


----------



## Shattered

Whew mis-read that one. I've only got two myself and they drive me nuts (the happy kind). 3 year old boy and 2 year old daughter. 

The platies are yours, I'll try and seperate a 2 m to 1 f ratio. Then you won't have to worry about platies anymore as they breed very quickly. 

As for the fry, I think there danios. Not sure, they just appeared one day in my shrimp tank. What I will do is give you the six that I have already, and if the fry turns out to be danios they can move to the new tank.


----------



## blossom112

My hubby first time father ........was thinking after our 1 daughter OH we can have another one now ROLMAO .
NO WAY i told him will drive us nutty lol
Sounds like a plan !
Did you need the heater asap?
area? can try and get it to you now if you need now .


----------



## blossom112

AWEEEE i like FW .................
Well couldnt spend money (thanks to hubby) so thank god i had something sombody wanted .
We have FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!
5 bronze cories 
2 minnows (they are soooo cute )
5 kerri tetras.
4 black phantom tetras
2 orange danios 
1 orange platy fry (omg i love that one )
2 bn pleco's (showing off on the front glass tyvm julie loves it )

Really the tank looks so empty still?

Tomorrow hubby going to get the neons and pearl G .

The fish have been told NO MATING at least when the kids are looking lol

Now we want sooo bad to go to ceramic making ......we want ti make iglooo's for are new pets ,and make a hill for jack and jill to tumble down   
OMG now to name them


----------



## ameekplec.

Glad you like them!!

And I definitely like what I got in return....


----------



## blossom112

OMG yes we love them and now im gonna hurry back to watch them    
I have a favorate already!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shattered

Soooooo? When will we be seeing pictures?


----------



## blossom112

Hopefully soon ... need to organize a tank full of plants .
OMG i have days of tying plants to driftwood lol
Darn plant anchors i got suck!!!!!!


----------



## blossom112

OK i didnt expect all fish within 2 days .....lol
So today hubby went and got the other 
14 neons and 1 ever so lonely pearl G

When the bag was sitting at the top the other fish were checking it out was neat !

IM not sure but i think these fish the 5 kerri tetras ,weresocute when the neons hit the tank and they schooled with them it was soooo cool.......

No one seems to swim around with the tank light on but when we shut it off they all move around ,can easily see still tho so its ok.

I see the pearl and she barely moves from the spot she picked up by the spray bar and it breaks my heart she looks so lonely and so very beautifull
We will have to get some tank mates for her ASAP .....they are sooo big too think i will get 2 more for a total of 3 for now .

We still have an empty 20 gl with 20 shrimp packed with plants and 2 guppies . Think i will put the 5 albino cories in that one for entertainment 
I had better get a canister for that now too lol

This is awesome and it brings a very nice glow to our daughters bedroom.....
and it looks soo good with fish now after us staring at a empty tank for almost a month ..... 
Thanks for all the help and thanks a bunch scattered cant wait to add yours now too ......give me time to decorate first


----------



## blossom112

OMG......
This is so awesome .
Our female pearl G , hasnt really moved from her claimed spot ...............
But when we got home with 2 more pearl G"s,she is swimming around the bag ..
I think she will love her new friends !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I find her coloring isnt like the ones i just got she seems pale compared to them .

They have name's 
The one we got last night is 
Angie, the 2 we got today are Lola and Oscar


----------



## ameekplec.

Glad to see that the fish are being loved in their new home too 

If you want to see more natural movement of the fish, try adding a background to the tank, and adding a lot more plants to fill it up.


----------



## blossom112

Yes ,wanted to get a background ,but getting the pearls was a whim after the dr yesterday and i forgot the measurements.
Yes plants plants got em , and hopefully Today we can get them in .


----------



## blossom112

We got the background and will decorate it with glow in the dark stickers 

The fish are all doing great !
I would have to say my fav is the white cloud minnows.
The perlG is doing so well now and they are swimming all over the tank .
They are quite loving towards eachother too so nice to watch .
I love that tank in her room and we love it even more with fish!!!!


----------



## blossom112

We got chris S , neons last night ,they are beautifull and very big .
All neons are getting along great and are all schooling together .
So nice to watch , 
Thanks Chris ...
I have moved the platy and minnows and was surprisingly easy ,i was sneaky i waited 3 extra hours from the normal feeding time   

Im not sure which ones to pick to move over without daughter getting upset .
But im not sure the history of the other tank so i will wait and see make sure everythings fine .
Both pearl 's are now carrying eggs gee that was fast ! 
getting ready for A water change

I was just talking with a friend about W/C and she said W/C why ?
I said well its a week now and its time ,she said i didnt need to ??????
Im used to SW and do weekly W/C it isnt the same ???
Will it hurt to do weekly ??? 
Am i screwing this up already ?? cause i just did 5 gl W/c and getting ready for another 5gl W/C for tonight .


----------



## Cory_Dad

blossom112 said:


> I was just talking with a friend about W/C and she said W/C why ?
> I said well its a week now and its time ,she said i didnt need to ??????


You don't NEED to do anything. Just be prepared to pay the consequences. Remember the Ammonia cycle. At the end of it are Nitrates which in high enough concentration will kill your fish. If you don't do the water changes, not only will the Nitrates build up but all of the 'crap' that didn't get vacuumed up will generate even more Ammonia and other toxins. Eventually it will all catch up with you. But hey, it's a great way to get new fish all the time.

Do yourself a favour when someone tells you that you don't NEED to do weekly 25% water changes, just smile and walk away.


----------



## blossom112

SEEE i knew there was a reason for weekly water changes    

No deaths aloud omg my daughter would cry forver and be devistated (she is sensitive)
We are very happy with the fish and dont plan on changing  
Thanks

I like your advice and the way you say it!!!!


----------



## conix67

I think you want weekly water changes for other reasons as well.. not just to keep nitrate level under control..

My shrimp tank, which is lightly stocked (2 fishes but lots of shrimps and snails) but with a lot of plants, shows nitrate level of 0...

but I change water to provide nutirents from tap water to plants..


----------



## blossom112

hi there ......
I took a break last night and went to sleep !
but no worries i should be ready ,, and i so want to go to Big al's for them pleco's ....... am trying to resist the urge .
Tomorrow i will walk to HD get some glue and a chissel ....
Just too many things to remember


----------



## blossom112

I got 3 (L134)new plecos ,and they are just beautifull.......
I know i shouldnt really but i just have to get another tank !
I put in zuccini last night and watched for like forever ,the rainbow neons loved it !!!
To my dissapointment the plecos never went near it .........
This morning however I woke to a BN actually on it and looks like tract marks all over it !
I just love them fish ! 
I am going to plan for a new tank just for plecos


----------



## Shattered

blossom112 said:


> I am going to plan for a new tank just for plecos


Very nice, congrats on the new fishies. Guess that's how you're going to wrangle a new tank eh?

"...but dear, the pleco's aren't happy they NEED a new home..."


----------



## blossom112

ROLMAO 
Thats exactly what i did lol.....................
And they werent cheap so he has no choice  
But i have given him at least 6 months for bran new tank ,canister caves etc 
I want to plan and learn get some books !


----------



## Shattered

Check out the articles over at Planet Catfish

They have a great series on "natural habitat of catfish"... and it's an amazing resource.


----------



## blossom112

Thanks!!!!

Question .....
I did my W/C and the gravel is so friggen grose ......How often should I be doing gravel cleaning ?
Im thinking now 2 W/C a week i just cant handle that grime .
I have a tap adaptable python but is there a better way ???? something i dont know about yet ?
Might save me from freaking the fish out lol


----------



## Cory_Dad

Weekly should be enough. If it isn't then you are probably over feeding your fish. I do 1/2 have of my 60 one week, and the other 1/2 the next.


----------



## ameekplec.

Since my tanks are heavily planted, I just do the parts that have exposed gravel every few weeks. The plants appreciate the mulm.


----------



## blossom112

That was my next Q ...E lol
I did half last night .
I have a friend that syphons the water out and then back in from the tap ....Now what i did was syphon it out and then used buckets conditioned it .We dont have an RO/DI but it is in the plans with the new tank .
It is a lot of work but it is just what im used to with the SW .
Is it ok to just sypon it in ? and put the conditioner in the tank ?
What do you do ?


----------



## conix67

If you can siphon it in after conditioning it, it's the ideal way to do it. 

I use Python system to just pour tap water in, then add conditioner directly afterwards. Some people do it before, but either way it seems to work.

Don't use RO/DI water in FW tanks. It's probably better to just use tap water after dechlorinating it, because tap water does contain other minerals that fishes and plants need.


----------



## blossom112

Thanks all ............... what would i do without the help !!


----------



## blossom112

OMG ...........going to have to move some more fish over to the other tank !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I couldnt help it omg i need help  
Just got the most beautiful fish i ever did see ........................
Sultan pleco .........so beautifull and nice looking!
Time for another FW tank


----------



## pat3612

blossom112 said:


> OMG ...........going to have to move some more fish over to the other tank !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I couldnt help it omg i need help
> Just got the most beautiful fish i ever did see ........................
> Sultan pleco .........so beautifull and nice looking!
> Time for another FW tank


We all need help lol. Put up a pic when he or she is settled in.


----------



## blossom112

Yes i will do pictures as soon as i can ......
OK after much thaught and debate after getting all my plecos .........
I have been toying with the idea of letting my nebor across the hall have the peal g's as i know he has 2 huge tanks and are empty , so I asked him yesterday and showed him the fish and he was in awe ...............
So He will care for them untill we get another tank   

Most amazing now are all the neons ,we put in a nano powerhead more drift wood and the fish are all in heaven .
The funniest is when they swim in the current provided by the PHead.
The wood has my water looking like strong tea .... and they are still all happy little piggies .
I noticed they dont seem to like flakes too mych , but a few of the small neons like the pleco pellets and the rest love blood worms .
Plus the fresh vegies i put fot the plecos .
Is this good enough ? should i feed anything else ?
Thanks 

The tank is perfect now and everyone is happy !!!! even us .


----------

